# Armytek wizard.....vs zebra h600



## Tulip bush (Apr 12, 2013)

Anybody got one of these.....runs on a single 18650 with XML U2. Very similar to the h600 in the looks department. I'm not sure if its been out for a while or if its a new product. It's says in stock in around the 30 days on the armytek site. I've just bought a h600w, but I would have probably held out for armytek given that it says it's programmable.

Ah, so it is a new product, about 1mm bigger than the h600 and a bit heavier.........mmmmmm, but build quality that should be to die for.


----------



## Lurveleven (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Armytek wizard*

It looks interesting, and has a better switch placement than the Zebralights.


----------



## uk_caver (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Armytek wizard*

It would be interesting to see what it actually looks like if/when it is produced (in matt black rather than the grey of the existing CAD renderings).


----------



## Tulip bush (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Armytek wizard*

I love the finish on armytek lights, very grippy.


----------



## lightdelight (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Armytek wizard*

We will have to see what the beam angle is with that optic. Hopefully it is really wide. It will probably catch your nose when you light your feet.


----------



## reppans (Apr 14, 2013)

Looks like someone's after Zebralight..... and willing to offer a real warranty. Can't waited - thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sukram (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm interesting in Armytek Wizard too. I can't wait any more:candle:


----------



## davidt1 (Apr 15, 2013)

Any plan for an AA version?


----------



## Tulip bush (Apr 16, 2013)

I think their in the middle of releasing quite a few new lights, I know they are releasing a edc light in multiple battery forms, but it only shows the headlight as a 18650 at the moment. I bet an AA headlight will be in the pipeline for the future though.


----------



## markr6 (Apr 16, 2013)

This could get really interesting!!!


----------



## Esko (Apr 16, 2013)

This light does look very promising. Quite similar to Zebralight but tougher.

There is still one question that we know absolutely nothing about. What about the headband?


----------



## markr6 (Apr 16, 2013)

Yeah the headband will play an important role here. The H600 is already pushing the limit for me with the added weight of an 18650. I added the Nite Ize band to my H600w and it's a good chunk of weight, but worth it. Any more and we're over 4oz total.


----------



## jonathanluu2 (Apr 17, 2013)

If Armytek can get out a good product before Zebralight can push their H600 Mk II, they may get a hold in the game. :thumbsup:
Perhaps this will motivate Zebralight to get their think tanks moving quicker...

I will continue to wait patiently before buying my first 18650 headlamp.

J.


----------



## Tulip bush (Apr 17, 2013)

Armytek are definitely doing a "AA" headlight. If you go on to the armytek forum via cpf home page and follow the armytek wizard thread there's details when they should be released etc.


----------



## markr6 (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm a big Zebralight fan but I'm really excited about these lights! A few things I'm interested in:

1. If their ETA's are even remotely close to what they're saying - April/May at the moment. Hell, even the same year would be nice for a change!
2. If you can actually buy the stuff, not "out of stock" and "back order" for months at a time
3. The UI...will it be as nice as ZL? I hope so, or even better if that's possible
4. Some much needed accessories like diffusers and whatever else they can dream up
5. Neutral white emitters. They WILL be available, but what kind? I like the nice white tint from the XM-L T6 in my EA4 and PD32UE. The Zebralight w versions are still way better than cool white but a little warmer than I would like.


----------



## Dubois (Apr 17, 2013)

Some further specs available here. Emitter is U2, Neutral 5500k. I'm a bit puzzled by the "three modes, including firefly" when strobe, SOS & beacon are also available. Strobe on a headlight? Why?


----------



## davidt1 (Apr 17, 2013)

Dubois said:


> Some further specs available here. Emitter is U2, Neutral 5500k. I'm a bit puzzled by the "three modes, including firefly" when strobe, SOS & beacon are also available. Strobe on a headlight? Why?



All ZL lights have a strobe mode, but it's hidden. If you don't need it, you will never see it. If it's ever needed as a signaling device in an emergency, it's nice to know that it's there. 

I think it will hidden away on the Wizard also.


----------



## markr6 (Apr 18, 2013)

Dubois said:


> Some further specs available here. Emitter is U2, Neutral 5500k. I'm a bit puzzled by the "three modes, including firefly" when strobe, SOS & beacon are also available. Strobe on a headlight? Why?



5500K! Perfect! I really don't want to replace my H600w, but this would be an ideal tint between Zebralight's cool and neutral tints.


----------



## Tulip bush (Apr 18, 2013)

markr6 said:


> I'm a big Zebralight fan but I'm really excited about these lights! A few things I'm interested in:
> 
> 1. If their ETA's are even remotely close to what they're saying - April/May at the moment. Hell, even the same year would be nice for a change!



......that last line made my day......too funny.


----------



## jonathanluu2 (May 1, 2013)

It looks like a lot of the people in this thread already know this, but in case others were wondering, some more info has been added on the Wizard on the Armytek website. They're claiming over 1000 lumens on the white tint. Also, some more info has been added in the Armytek Manufacturer's corner on CPF MP HERE

J. Anodized


----------



## davidt1 (May 1, 2013)

jonathanluu2 said:


> It looks like a lot of the people in this thread already know this, but in case others were wondering, some more info has been added on the Wizard on the Armytek website. They're claiming over 1000 lumens on the white tint. Also, some more info has been added in the Armytek Manufacturer's corner on CPF MP HERE
> 
> J. Anodized



Take such vague claim with a grain of salt.


----------



## Changchung (May 1, 2013)

Look nice... No real pics yet?


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## jonathanluu2 (May 1, 2013)

davidt1 said:


> Take such vague claim with a grain of salt.



Rightly so, however, the suggested size of such grain is usually inversely proportional to the A) price of the lamp and B) reputability of the company. I would expect a company like Armytek to back their claims fully. But you are right, you never know and its all still speculation right now.


----------



## Tulip bush (May 2, 2013)

Pic of head band in this thread....

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?288932-Armytek-wizard/page2


----------



## markr6 (May 2, 2013)

I know this thread is about the Wizard, but I just gotta say: That Tiara in a warm tint with 300lumens...:thumbsup:


----------



## Sukram (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Armytek wizard*



Tulip bush said:


> I love the finish on armytek lights, very grippy.



+1. Armytek makes really good things. I can't wait to see their Wizard.


----------



## Sukram (May 3, 2013)

Some beamshots of new flashlights are here http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?288932-Armytek-wizard


----------



## degarb (May 6, 2013)

Just clicked a sponsor link of cpf: Amytek.com

Their lights look promising. The pricing is reasonable too. I do not like that they lack the lux, lumen/runtime specs that Fenix proudly and accurately posts. Not sure about driver efficiency compared with fenix.

I am guessing the tir optics columnate light well with up to 80% lumen loss.


----------



## B0wz3r (May 6, 2013)

*Re: Armytek wizard*



Lurveleven said:


> It looks interesting, and has a better switch placement than the Zebralights.



I completely disagree. When indoors, I frequently use my headlamps pointed straight up at the ceiling, to bounce the light and illuminate the whole room. The switch placement on the Wizard would place the switch against my forehead, making that usage pattern extremely difficult for me.


----------



## Grumpy1 (May 6, 2013)

*Re: Armytek wizard*



B0wz3r said:


> I completely disagree. When indoors, I frequently use my headlamps pointed straight up at the ceiling, to bounce the light and illuminate the whole room. The switch placement on the Wizard would place the switch against my forehead, making that usage pattern extremely difficult for me.


Couldn't you just install light the opposite way , the button would be facing forward while the light is pointing skyward?


----------



## florinache (May 6, 2013)

*Re: Armytek wizard*

A funny thing: the product isn't on the market yet, they don't even have a picture with it, but there is already a 13% discount


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (May 7, 2013)

*Re: Armytek wizard*

These lights look good! I love my zebralights (flashlights and headlights,) and use them daily. I sure would like to know what type of UI will be used in these new Armytek lights, as the zebralight ui will be hard to beat............would love to see it done though!! I also would love to see them give us options to quickly & cleverly switch the light from flood to throw!


----------

